# Fly Fishing Class



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The Pensacola club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida - offers their 8 Week Fly Fishing Class on Monday nights from 6:00 - 8:00 PM starting March 12. Classes are held at the clubhouse in Mira Flores Park at 17th and Belmont (right by the Graffiti Bridge).

Classes will include presentations on local fishing, equipment, fly tying, and casting instruction with Jonas Magnusson, FFFI Certified Casting Instructor.

The cost is $60 which also includes membership dues for the club for the rest of 2018. Registration is limited to 15 people and registration is now open.
Contact Russ Shields [email protected]

Please share this with your friends who might want to learn fly fishing so they can fish with you.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is totally worth doing if you are at all interested in learning the basics of fly fishing. Did it 2 years ago and it definitely jumped my learning curve up a good bit.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

There are only 7 openings left in the class. Please check the original post for registration
information. There will be casting instruction every week with Jonas Magnusson (a regular on the PFF) and fly tying instruction by our members. There will be step by step instructions for making saltwater as well as trout flies.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I took this class last year and it is AWESOME! If you are interested in fly fishing get signed up you won't regret it a bunch of great feller's at the club. This post reminds me I need to pay my membership dues.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Almost time*

There are three openings left, and classes start next Monday, March 12. The first session, when Capt. Baz talks about local saltwater fly fishing, is worth the price of the whole class - and you still have casting instruction with Jonas (certified FFF instructor) and tying flies. All materials are included in the $60 registration (which also includes membership dues for the club for 2018).

To register please see the info in the first post.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I had emailed you about the class but I forgot to send the check, could I just bring the money to class?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking forward to be there.


----------

